# Review of Slawsa



## pops6927 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been in contact with Julie Busha,marketing Director for Slawsa, and she offered to send me a jar of Regular and one of Spicy:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 29, 2012






Just got them delivered via UPS at 6:45 pm tonight and wife immediately opened them up (I couldn't) and we got the caps off, vacuum-sealed:













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 29, 2012






First off, some information:

Nutrition Facts:

serv. size: 1 tbsp

per container: 30

Calories; 15

Fat: 0

Total Fat: 0

Sat. Fat: 0

Cholest.: 0

Sodium: 70mg

Total Carb: 4g

Fiber: 0

Sugars: 3g

Protein: 0

Smell:  Cabbage, mustard

Taste:  The smell preps you for a cabbage taste, but - it is complex and sweet, not harsh or acrid!  The cabbage component is there, along with a crisp crunchy texture that makes you smile, and makes you involuntarily dip your spoon in for another and another 'taste-test' as you decipher more ingredients.

Ingedients:  Cabbage, Sugar, Mustard (Vinegar, Water, Mustard Seed, Salt, Tumeric, Paprika), Green Bell Peppers, Onions, Vinegar, Carrots, Salt, Xanthan Gum, Spices, Yellow No. 5.

Cholesterol-Free, Fat-Free, Gluten-Free

The Slawsa Spicy has the same numbers and ingredients, so the added spicy flavor must come from "Spices".  It is a mild spicy; of course, you can add your own to customize, too!

Overall, it is....

FANTASTIC!

Definitely is a great addition to all smoked meats; I just had a cured and smoked turkey sandwich with it on it and it was great!  Didn't take time to Qview it... it... just.... disappeared!

I would recommend it to everyone!

Oh, anyone in the Fort Worth area who wants to try it, stop in, be glad to share, this was sent for sampling!


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds good..Never seen it before...


----------



## mossymo (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with Pops on the regular, great stuff! Brats and hotdogs are unreal with Slawsa and it is a great topping on pulled pork pizza... the possibilities are endless!

Our local grocery store doesn't carry the spicy so we ordered a case last weekend... hope it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 30, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> I agree with Pops on the regular, great stuff! Brats and hotdogs are unreal with Slawsa and it is a great topping on pulled pork pizza... the possibilities are endless!
> Our local grocery store doesn't carry the spicy so we ordered a case last weekend... hope it shows up tomorrow!


Do you have  Kroger nearby?  They carry it now!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't have Kroger but we do have a branch of it here, I'll have to look!


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 30, 2012)

Alesia,

If yoy go to the *Slawsa web site *it list all the stores that sells it, don't know if up to date or not!!

al


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Pops! I'll check it out!! Looks like they skipped over us - can get it in Nebraska, South Dakota, Wisconsin, Texas and way out in California. Thought maybe my son could send me some but not even in Columbus, OH. It'll eventually show up.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2012)

[h5] [/h5]
Slawsa
[h5]We just received this great review by Pops Fassett...a fixture in the "smoking meats world" and a great site you need to check out if you want to take your BBQ up a notch! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131346/review-of-slawsa[/h5]




*Review of Slawsa*
www.smokingmeatforums.com
I've been in contact with Julie Busha,marketing Director for Slawsa, and she offered to send me a jar of Regular and one of Spicy: Just got them delivered via...
Like  ·   · Share  · 25 minutes ago  · 
We made Facebook via the review!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2012)

Last night's dinner using Slawsa rather than mustard and relish on my hot dogs:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Dec 1, 2012






They were delicious!  Wonder how soon hot dog vendors and hot dog trucks will be offering it as the preferred topping!  Or, at the ball park?  Or at all the fairs on brats and sausages?  Oh, and the chili was good, too... with a dollop of it in it!


----------



## hogrider47 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea Pops I got a mixed case half regular and half spicy that stuff is awesome I like it right out of the jar Really great tasting stuff eat it on anything really good with homemade canadian bacon and eggs  yum yum


----------



## allen (Jun 13, 2014)

HYVEE in Sioux City, Iowa, sells it.


----------

